# ISO Ikea's Swedish Broccoli Potato Cheese Medallion Recipe



## mollyanne (Aug 17, 2010)

I visited Ikea for the first time in Charlotte NC and noticed an indoor eatery featuring *Swedish* Cuisine. I just looked since I wasn't hungry but was particularly intrigued with a kind of a lightly fried (?) *medallion* that was white with green speckles. I thought it was a rice cake. The server said it was *broccoli and cheese held together with mashed potatoes *(must have been a white cheese since there was no tinge of orange?). It was about a 2" diameter X 1 3/4" high "cake" or medallion. It didn't look like a pancake. I wish now that I had purchased one to go. 

I tried to find a recipe online but only found others posting inquiries and saying they had already checked Ikea's website and couldn't find anything either. One said it was packed with flavor. That only made me want it more *tantrum*. Does anyone know what the recipe is for these?


----------

